# New project



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

I started a new project,a engine house. Finished the frieght house and got some new trucks too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SR,

Your freight house looks great! Is there a ramp up to the platform?

TJ


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

I added the stairs last. They go near the end of the frieght house. The dock is the hieght of the box cars, so to load and off load. Other loads can be placed by fork lift. Drawings did not show ramp but stairs at the nearrow end of dock. Thanks for looking.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

*Update on new project*

I am retired so I can work anytime I want to. Here is what I have got done to day. Waiting on windows. I ordered them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And thank you for sharing!

TJ

EDIT --

SR, you had two parallel threads going. In general, we try to keep individual projects all in one thread. I merged your two threads here. Try to keep updates in one source going forward. Thanks. TJ


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice work look great


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Got the windows and now I have to do some work on the roof.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking real good!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

looks real nice !!


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I still have some roof work on the engine house, It needs the big vent and maybe a smoke stak too. I am trying a few things but not decided on what to do.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

Have you tried here?
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/HO-S...tm?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=2124&show=30&page=2


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

srfulton said:


> Thanks everyone. I still have some roof work on the engine house, It needs the big vent and maybe a smoke stak too. I am trying a few things but not decided on what to do.


What type of roof are you planning? Here is what I done.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Super work.

Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Really like the looks of the engine house.


----------

